# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  INJEKCIJE HEPARINA-iskustva!

## bebomanka

Drage moje....
malo sam googlala i naisla na neke informacije o Heparin injekcijama koje se mogu kombinirati i sa IVF-postupcima..
Ako koja od vas vec ima neka iskustva,molila bih da se javite ovdje ili na pp.

Hvala..  :Love:

----------


## aenea

> Drage moje....
> malo sam googlala i naisla na neke informacije o Heparin injekcijama koje se mogu kombinirati i sa IVF-postupcima..
> Ako koja od vas vec ima neka iskustva,molila bih da se javite ovdje ili na pp.
> 
> Hvala..


Ja uzimam heparin nakon punkcije. Ako je uspješna. I ukoliko su mi nalazi takvi da ga moram uzimat, a u pravilu jesu. U međuvremenu uzimam andol 100 na dnevnoj bazi nevezano za postupke. Ista stvar me čeka i u trudnoći. Ali mislim da nije pametno eksperimentirati bez konzultacija s liječnikom. Znam da ga je i Lidali koristila..
 :Smile:

----------


## pino

Ja sam ga koristila do 11 tjedana trudnoce, pocevsi od prvog dana IVF ciklusa (tj. 1. dana stimulacije). Razlog su bila antifosfolipidna antitijela. Kao injekcija uopce nije ugodna - pece i ostavlja ruzne modrice ispod koze. Treba prije i poslije uboda malo staviti kocku leda da se smanji modrica. Zene koje su bile sa mnom u ciklusu su sve uzimale heparin ako su imale ijedan rizicni faktor za koagulaciju. Moram reci da se meni u 11. tjednu pojavilo malo krvarenje, nakon cega smo prestali heparin. Krvarenje je logicni rizik uzimanja heparina...

----------


## Lidali

Da, i ja sam bila na Clexanu (niskomolekularni heparin) nakon punkcije pa do 24. tjedna.
Osim što sam bila propisno plava oko mjesta pikanja (butine), sve je bilo OK. Redovito sam kontrolirala trombocite.
Uz to trošila sam i Andol 100 (i još koješta)...

----------


## uporna

Ja sam koristila fragimin (niskomolekularni heparin) i to tek od pozitivne bete jer je doc rekao da nema potrebe prije. Uz to od 1. dana stimulacije aspirin 100. Naravno i moj trbuh je bio plavičasti iako sam koristila i kockicu leda (neke pikice su jednostavno poplavile).

----------


## aenea

> Ja sam koristila fragimin (niskomolekularni heparin) i to tek od pozitivne bete jer je doc rekao da nema potrebe prije.


To vjerojatno ovisi o razlogu uzimanja. Meni se hematolog i ginekolog usaglasili da je poželjno uzimati ga od punkcije. Ukoliko se trudnoća desi prirodno onda, naravno, od pozitivne bete. Koristim Clexane, mm me pika u bedra ili nadlaktice i od njegovih injekcija, ako mi i ostane, modrica je jako mala. Istina, pogledam pola serije dok on istisne sav sadržaj. Ako je serija dosadna, poživčanim jer je spor i dobijem modricu  :Grin:

----------


## uporna

Pa nakon imunoloških pretraga ustanovljeno slijedeće: povišen homocistein (ponovljeno vađenje i sad je u granici ali nakon pijenja folne), ACL, MTHR 677/TT, homozigota - sve skupa problem sa koagulacijom. Tumačenja dr.D. je da u prvih 2 tjedna trudnoće majka i dijete nisu još povezani krvnim žilama i da nije potrebno od prvog dana ciklusa davati inekcije već u slučaju pozitivne bete. Ima mi to logike ali sa druge strane bilo bi zgodno čuti i objašnjenja doktora koji preporuče od 1. dana ciklusa tj. stimulacije. Pa ipak se na neki način embrij implantira u endometrij s čime i kako se poveže?!? 
Možda pino ima više saznanja.

----------


## nellyxy

ja koristim fragmin radi faktora V, i koristim ga od 2 dana prije transfera (3 iza punkcije), pa sve do bete, ukoliko je pozitivna i dalje

----------


## slap

Bok svima,imam pitanje za one koje su koristile heparin injekcije,htijela sam pitati dali te injekcije idu na recept ili si sama kupujem?Inače sam imala tri spontana pobačaja ,homozigot sam za pai 1,savijetuju mi uzimanje heparina u slijedećoj trudnoći!Dali netko ima iskustva s tim i dali je trudnoća bila uspiješna?

----------


## pino

uporna, ja mislim da je ovo "od prvog dana" bilo za svaki slucaj u smislu, sta ako treba neko vrijeme da heparin pocne djelovati. Naravno, protiv koagulacije krvi ce djelovati odmah, ali postoje i drugi mehanizmi na koje djeluje, a koji mozda mogu biti sporiji procesi. Npr prije par tjedana sam naisla na jedan clanak koji je hipotezirao da iako krvne zilice majka-fetus jos ne postoje u najranijem stadiju trudnoce (prva dva tjedna nakon oplodnje), kad embrijic tek prijanja uz stijenke maternice (dakle kad se radi o implantaciji, a to je 5-7 dana nakon oplodnje) onda se desava jedan proces u kojem imaju veliku ulogu proteini koji se zovu fibrini, a koji imaju takodjer veliku ulogu u koagulaciji krvi. Fibrini su regulirani od PAI-1 i jos jednog proteina kojeg se ne mogu sjetiti kako se zove. Ako heparin djeluje na PAI-1 i taj drugi protein, onda je moguce da heparin utjece i na implantaciju. E sad, koliko dugo treba da se uspostavi neka optimalna koncentracija ta dva proteina, to ne znam, mozda ne zna nitko. I onda se misli, pa ako se vec uzima heparin, zasto ne biti "on the safe side" i poceti ranije, posto je heparin siroko koristen lijek (npr. svaki put kad dobivate infuziju, dobijete i malo heparina jer se on koristi za ciscenje katerera tj. da se katerer ne zastopa) s relativno malo posljedica, doslovce isproban na milijunima ljudi. Da li je neophodno poceti od prvog dana stimulacije - ne znam - vjerojatno nije. 

Slap - ne znam kako recepti rade u HR - npr. u Americi ti ne mozes kupiti nijedan lijek bez recepta americkog lijecnika (pa niti kontracepcijske tablete) - ali znam da je heparin bio dosta jeftin, bas zato sto je vrlo rasprostranjen, pa ti je da sama kupis mozda najbolja opcija.

----------


## uporna

pino   :Naklon:  znala sam ja da ćeš ti dati jedan savršen odgovor koji će mene potaknuti da ja fragmine koristim barem dan-dva prije transfera, kako reče nellyxy tj. škola dr.R.
Sada sam slušala svog doca i eto uspjelo se implantirati, a sada ću ja malo izverzirati sve to jer i tako ja sama kupujem inekcije.
Ima mi sve to logike jer meni nekako kao laiku ima smisla da i sama implantacija ima veze za krvi.

----------


## aenea

slap, sama kupuješ, kasnije možeš tražiti hzzo da ti refundira (nisam još tražila pa ne znam postupak). Zadnji put sam Clexane od 0,4 nečega platila cca 75 kuna, unutra su 2 injekcije i treba tražiti u apoteci da ih naruče. Jedino ako si u bolnici, dobiješ ih od njih.

----------


## bebomanka

Hvala vam na odgovorima,divne ste!   :Love:  

Ja sam ljuta na samu sebe sto sam tek sad nabasala na tu informaciju a do sada mi to nitko nije preporucio..  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Jucer sam vadila krv za imunoloske pretrage iako mi nitko nije rekao da moram doci na odredjeni dc. i ne znam hoce li to biti ok. U svakom slucaju cu dobiti postotak NK stanica a to je bar nesto.Ne znam hocu li moci povezati austrijske nazive sa vasim iako ce nadam se biti u siframa.
Nalazi ce biti gotovi tek za 3-4 tjedna a tada taman pocinjem sa stimulacijom pa se nadam da cu nesto isposlovat.
Ja sam ovdje morala traziti kucnog doca da mi da uputnicu za to ali sa razlogom tromboze u familiji jer se jedino tako moze dobiti preko socijalnog..

SRETNO svima skupa i nadam se da cemo se ovdje jos pisati i razmjenjivati iskustva!  :Love:

----------


## ZO

koliko ja imam informacije imuno pretrage, barem one na koje ja mislim, nisu vezane uz određeni dan ciklusa....
nekako ćemo uspjet dešifrirat nalaze....ima ovdje puno pametnih malih glavica   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Bebomanka, ne ljuti se na sebe - tu se uvijek pojavi jos nesto dodatno sto bi mozda moglo uticati, nedavno sam dobila odgovor od strucnjaka za ovo podrucje da raznorazni trombo faktori uticu tek od 10 tjedna trudnoce nadalje... no izgleda da se s PAI-1 te granice ipak pomicu i na ranije tjedne!

Isla sam malo istrazivati i pronasla sam 2 stvari vezane uz PAI-1 polimorfizam koje su "sumnjive" kod rane trudnoce:

(1) *Homozygosity for PAI-1 4G or FXIII 34Leu* polymorphisms as well as compound carrier status is associated with early pregnancy loss. Of the 178 first- and second-trimester pregnancy losses, 173 occurred between the 8th and 12th weeks of gestation and 5 between the 13th and 20th weeks. None of the women had experienced second-trimester pregnancy loss only.
Izvor:  http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/49/7/1081

(2) "Along the same lines, Buchholz and colleagues (Hum Reprod 2003;18:2473-7) studied the ACE deletion(D)/insertion(I) and the PAI-1 4G/5G polymorphisms in women with RPL, both of which are associated with increased ACE and PAI-1 expression, respectively. Comparing 184 women with a history of two or more consecutive spontaneous abortions with 127 women who had term pregnancies and no early losses, they found that homozygosity for the *D allele of the ACE gene (D/D)* was significantly correlated with RPL and the presence of the *PAI-1 4G/4G* homozygous state further increased PAI-1 levels and risk for early pregnancy loss. As a consequence of these findings, the authors recommended “the incorporation of these two polymorphisms into the spectrum of thrombophilic mutations which should be analyzed in individuals with recurrent spontaneous miscarriages.”"
http://www.healthline.com/blogs/preg...r-1-pai-1.html

Ja sam nakon 3. pobacaja napravila "sve" osim PAI-1 ... sada intenzivno razmisljam da si tu pretragu poklonim za valentinovo  :Smile: 

Svima  velika   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Bebomanka, sjetila sam se jedne pretrage koja bi trebala biti brzo gotova, a Dr. Reagan i njena ekipa iz Londona dosta ju preporucuju kazu da je brza, jeftina i daje dobre pokazatelje (prati se rekacija citave krvi a ne istrazuju se separtno pokazatelji): 

Thromboelastography (TEG)

Thromboelastography is a rapid, reproducible test of whole-blood haemostasis. METHODS: Thromboelastography was performed in 494 consecutive, non-pregnant women (median age 35 years; range 21–48  ) with a history of miscarriages at <12 weeks gestation (median 4; range 3–12) and 55 parous women (median age 33 years; range 20–41) with no history of pregnancy loss. The prospective outcome of untreated pregnancies amongst 108 women with recurrent miscarriage was studied. RESULTS: The maximum clot amplitude (MA) (median 66.0 mm; range 48.0–76.0) was significantly higher and the rate of clot lysis (LY30) (median 2.5%; range 0.5–7.8  ) significantly lower amongst women with recurrent miscarriage compared with controls (MA 61.5 mm; range 50.0–67.0; P = 0.01; LY30 4.9%; range 2.9–9.7; P = 0.01). The pre-pregnancy MA was significantly higher amongst women who subsequently miscarried (median 66.0 mm; range 54.0–73.0) compared with those whose had a live birth (median 61.7 mm; 48.0–71.5; P < 0.01). A pre-pregnancy MA 64 mm has a sensitivity of 68% and specificity of 82% to predict miscarriage. CONCLUSIONS: Thromboelastography identifies a subgroup of women with recurrent miscarriage to be in a prothrombotic state outside of pregnancy. Women in such a state are at increased risk of miscarriage in future untreated pregnancies. 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...ull/18/12/2540

Prije nesto vise od jedne god. sam probala pronaci tu pretragu u Zg, no neuspjesno:  zvala sam laboratorije po svim bolnicama, Zavod za transfuziju, slala sam i mail drustvu biokemicara - no nitko mi nije znao dati odgovor da li i gdje u Zagrebu tu pretragu mogu napraviti (navodno su je neki nekada i imali no vise ne rade), u jednom labu su mi rekli da eventualno neke bolnice to mozda rade interno kod operacija. Pronasla sam spomen u zborniku radova biokemicara - u Rijeci su prije koju god. radili neke znanstvene radove na bazi te pretrage no nisam jos probala stupiti s njima u kontakt. 

Ako (sa)znate gdje bi se i kako ta pretraga kod nas mogla raditi pls javite!

----------


## sky

Meni je dr. B. neki dan rekao: heparinske injekcije cim beta pokaze pozitivno (pa do kraja trudnoce, ako sam dobro zapamtila, a nisam se bas trudila zapamtiti jer mi je pozitivna beta k'o na vrbi svirala).

----------


## uporna

> Meni je dr. B. neki dan rekao: heparinske injekcije cim beta pokaze pozitivno (pa do kraja trudnoce, ako sam dobro zapamtila, a nisam se bas trudila zapamtiti jer mi je pozitivna beta k'o na vrbi svirala).


I meni je bila pozitivna beta "k'o na vrbi svirala" ali eto ipak uspjeli napokon iz IVF/ICSI da se zaljepi i počeli se pikati fragminom iako sad razmišljam da bi fragmin startala i prije transfera.

----------


## bebomanka

I ja na vrbi sviiiiraaammmmm...  :Sing:  i trazim svoju beeettuuuuuuuuu....  :Rolling Eyes:  

Raspitat cu se jos jel ovdje mozda rade tu pretragu....za sada cekam sto ce donijeti imunoloski nalazi i sve se pribojavam da ce biti ok jer onda nebi imasla nade za neku terapiju nego bi morala po staroj shemi..a kako se tako nadati da ce bas sad uspjeti??
Razmisljam dali da pocnem koristiti aspirin 100 bez obzira na nalaze i moram kupiti maticnu mlijec.Imam neku u medu a vi vjerojatno koristite neku koncentriraniju??U 250g. meda ima 5000mg. maticne mlijeci,jel to dosta?
*uporna* neka si ti nama uspjela!! I mi cemo za tobom..  :Love:  

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## nabla

Evo i mene u drustvu "heparinki"

MM i ja smo heterozigoti za MTHFR i MM je pre dve godine imao trombozu duboke vene koja je dovela do masivne embolije pluca. Hematolog kaže da heterozigotnost za taj faktor gotovo da 99% ne dovodi do problema. Slično su mi rekli i na Institutu za genetiku i geneticki inzinjering kod nas u BG-u jer 40% naše populacije su heterozigoti za taj faktor pa nisu imali slične probleme. 
No kako medicina još uvek ne zna sve, pretpostavka je da je kod MM ipak 99% genetika u pitanju i to još neki neotkriven faktor. Ti faktori udruzeno kad se spoje mogu dovesto do ranih spontanih- ali doca naglasava da je to teoretska pretpostavka koju je nemoguće dokazati. Naime, u plodu mogu da se spoje moj i muzevljev mutiran gen (pa da dete bude homozigot za MTHFR) i plus dodatno pretpostavljeno genetsko opterecenje za trombofiliju koju je taj plod mogao pokupiti od MM. 
Zakljucak: citiram sa izvestaja „Teoretski, postoji mogućnost da plod može biti homozigot za MTHFR plus potencijalna trombofilna mutacija od oca. Dakle, uzrok gubitka ploda bi mogla biti hiperkoaguabilnost na *fetalnoj strani cirkulacije*” 

Sta mislite da li uvodjenje niskomolekuranog heparina nakon ET moze spreciti problem na fetalnoj strani cirkulacije? Ima li to logike sto spominje fetalnu cirkulaciju s obzirom da nisam presla 5. nedelju i gde mi  je max beta bila 450?

----------


## ina33

> Meni je dr. B. neki dan rekao: heparinske injekcije cim beta pokaze pozitivno (pa do kraja trudnoce, ako sam dobro zapamtila, a nisam se bas trudila zapamtiti jer mi je pozitivna beta k'o na vrbi svirala).


Isto tako mi je bilo kad sam dr. D. pitala za dex - uopće nisam ni slušala tj. ne sjećam se jesam li uopće pitala kako se dex uzima u slučaju pozitivne bete. Poslije sam se snalazila nekako kad je i to nezamislivo pitanje postalo aktualno. Sretno, cure   :Heart: !

----------


## lilium

nabla,
koliko znam i koliko citam heparin ne prelazi kroz posteljicu do ploda(to svugdje navode kao njegovu prednost9, no izgleda da acetilsalicilna kiselina prolazi (no svi odobravaju manje doze 75mg 81mg neki nasi dri daju 100mg). Evo sto sam pronasla:

Low Dose Aspirin
Low dose aspirin at a dose of 81 mg (baby aspirin) a day has been used in pregnancy for prevention of fetal growth retardation (or intrauterine growth restriction) and stillbirth in high-risk pregnancies. Low dose aspirin has been studied extensively and has been demonstrated to be safe in the mother and in the baby. Specifically, there was no increase in maternal abruption (premature separation of the placenta) and no change in clotting studies of newborns. However an expectant mother should not ingest any aspirin if she has a bleeding ulcer, hemophilia, or a known allergy to the drug. The risks to a healthy mother taking aspirin 81mg daily while pregnant are small but may include bleeding before and/or after labor. *Aspirin is known to cross the placenta, and at regular doses (325mg) around the time of delivery, may temporarily affect the newborn’s clotting ability. Pregnant women on low dose aspirin should not take additional aspirin (salicylic acid) or use other aspirin-containing medications.*

Low Dose Heparin
Heparin has long been used in anticoagulant therapy for a variety of conditions. *It is a safe anticoagulant to use during pregnancy as it does not cross the placenta.* Therefore, it poses no risk to the developing fetus. An expectant mother should not use the drug if she has uncontrollable active bleeding, a known allergy to heparin, or thrombocytopenia (a low platelet count). Heparin does interact with aspirin and other anticoagulants to increase the overall anticoagulant effect. The drug will also interact with tetracyclines, digitalis, antihistamines, and nicotine to decrease the anticoagulant effect.

Heparin places a pregnant woman at risk for osteoporosis (bone loss). This bone demineralization disease is dose-related; that is, a greater dose of heparin (especially over 15,000 units of heparin daily) results in a greater risk of developing osteoporosis. Because of this risk, all pregnant women on heparin therapy should take supplemental calcium, at least 1200mg daily. Another risk with heparin involves hemorrhage. Caution should be used after invasive procedures such as a spinal tap, spinal anesthesia, and with conditions such as sub-acute bacterial endocarditis, severe hypertension, liver disease, or hemophilia. It has been shown that the risk of hemorrhage is less than 5% in low risk patients. The presence of the drug in the bloodstream before delivery may result in the cancellation of an epidural anesthetic. It may also increase the risk of bleeding from surgical wounds or trauma during a vaginal delivery. Clotting studies performed during pregnancy keep these risks to a minimum. Protamine sulfate, a drug which neutralizes heparin, may be administered prior to birth to prevent these risks. The most likely disadvantage of heparin treatment is the fact that it must be given subcutaneously one to two times daily as it is inactive orally. This can cause irritation, bruising, redness, and/or mild pain at the injection site (usually the lower abdomen). Studies show no serious side effects in mothers or in babies whose mothers took heparin. The rates of prematurity, stillbirth, neonatal death, and congenital abnormalities for those who used heparin therapy have been similar to those in the normal population.

Izvori: http://www.fertilitymemphis.com/anti..._treatment.asp
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...full/111/1/e77

Sretno svima   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Jos jedna stvar u vezi MTHFR C677T heterozigota - izgleda da ako su i A1298C heterozigoti tada je isto pojacana sklonost povecanom homocisteinu:

Hyperhomocysteinemia has been found in women who have experienced two or more early pregnancy losses, placental infarction, and fetal growth retardation, but MTHFR mutation as a cause for early pregnancy loss is still controversial. Homozygosity for C677T has been shown to have a two- to threefold increased risk for neural tube defects (NTDs), such as anencephaly and spina bifida, and compound heterozygosity for C677T and A1298C may also be a risk factor for NTDs. Dietary folic acid supplementation before the fourth week of gestation is well documented in reducing the recurrence risk for open neural tube defects by approximately 75%. It may act by normalizing homocysteine levels. 

Izvor: http://www.labcorp.com/datasets/labc...o/mg003500.htm

Nisam cula da se kod nas provjerava i ta druga mutacija - no dobro znati ako ste heterozigot na C677T da treba obratiti posebnu paznju na nivo homocisteina!

----------


## nabla

Lilium jos jednom hvala.

Ako sam dobro shvatila heparin ne bi pomogao u slucaju problema s fetalnom cirkulacijom a baby aspirin bi?
Doca je preskocio moje pitanje o baby aspirinu, ali je prokomentarisao da je pozeljno da se uvede niskomolekularni heparin nakon ET. Cak iako kod mene ne postoje klinicke indikacije (bar za sada), kaze da cesto kad se nadju pred zidom kod niza neobjasnjivih neuspeha tokom IVF procedure, uvedu heparin profilakticki i u 60 % slucajeva dolazi do trudnoce. Koliko je opasna kombinacija jednog i drugog? 

E sad posto imam i smanjenu rezrevu nemam mnogo fore da se okusavam na IVF-u pa sam rada da i g... probam kako bih eliminisala sve sto moze da interferira.
U martu idem na IVF u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu.

Zagolicao me je i taj pai-1 sto spominjete. Danas prevrnuh ceo Bg, ali se to kod nas ne radi u komercijalne svrhe. Dolazim u iskusenje da skoknem    :Grin:   do Zgb. 

Ne znam da li je dovoljno da se urade klasicni faktori koagulacije.
Uputio me je dodatno na analizu FII, FV, FVII i FX i anti beta 2 GPI antitela. Ostalo je OK (antitrombin, protein C i S, APCR, LaC, antikardiolipinska at, anti TPO i anti TG i fibrinogen). Jedino mu je sumnjivo sto mi je nesto produzeno protrombinsko vreme. 
Ima li nesto od analiza sto sam propustila?
MM cemo morati skinuti s antikoagulantne terapije i prevesti ga na heparin da bi mogao i on da uradi analize.

Ako sam dobro shvatila A1298C je varijanta MTHFR enzima? Ni kod nas se ne proverava taj faktor. Samo klasicni trijas F V Laiden, P II i MTHFR

----------


## lilium

nabla,
po ovim info koje nalazim na raznim izvorima svi kazu da heparin ne prelazi do bebe no aspirin da - da li itko radi ikakvu teapiju na bebi na taj nacin - to ne znam

terapija majke baby aspirinom (75mg) + heparinom istovremeno je priznata vec neko vrijeme i koristi se za npr. antifosfolipidni sindrom - tada se najcesce preporucuje piti baby aspirin a kada se potvrdi trudnoca po potrebi se dodaje i heparin - jedino upozoravaju paziti na krvarenja (jer je krv ipak razrijedjena) te kod majke treba provjeravati uticaj na gustocu kostiju (kazu da heparin smanjuje gustocu kostiju, no kasnije kad se prestane uzimati to organizam nadoknadi)

Cini mi se da se na ispitivanju veze koagulacijskih faktora i ponavljajucih pobacaja jos dosta toga treba istraziti pa sve vise shvacam dre kada terapiju daju i kada nemaju sigurne dokaze. E sada tu kod tebe imamo jednu nedoumicu - koliko sam procitala produzeno protrombinsko vrijeme znaci da krvi treba duze vremena da formira ugrusak - to bi znacilo da ti je trenutno krv razrjedjenija pa po tome trenutno ne izgleda da imas problema s prejakom koagulacijom 
izvor: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/003652.htm
cini mi se da ti je dr dao dio pretraga koagulacijskih faktora da se istrazi ta koagulacijska kaskada.

O MTHFR genskoj strukturi sam nasla dobar link i tu je sve u vezi C677T i A1298C alela objasnjeno:
http://www.cdc.gov/genomics/hugenet/reviews/MTHFR.htm

 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

Sad sam i ja zbunjena..Heparin zajedno sa Aspirinom-DA ili NE??  :? 
Ja sam dobila Thrombo-Ass 50mg. to ovdje daju umjesto baby-aspirina.
Ne znam dal da ga vec sad pocnem koristiti ili ne?? U ponedjeljak pocinjem sa Decapeptylom pa kad bi onda trebala uletiti sa Heparinom?
28.01.imam termin kod doca pa cu i sa njom vidjeti a nalazi od NK stanica ce biti gotovi tek pocetkom 2.mj.   :Sad:  pa do tada moram cekati sa planovima o dexu.
Smije li se uopce Heparin koristiti sa Dexom i Aspirinom???

----------


## nellyxy

ja koristim andol 100 + heparin (fragmin), pa valjda mi to ne bi bilo propisano da je stetno???  :Unsure:  
Btw cure koje se pikate ima li koji trik da se izbjegnu ovi podljevi-modrice kod tog fragmina... noge su mi ko u profesionalne narkomanke a nije bas ni bezbolno  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Bebomanka, nisam čula da je štetno - mislim da je dosta cura kod nas bilo na toj kombinaciji, ali čekaj da ti se ipak one jave, a provjeri i sa svojom doktoricom.

Nellyxy - kažu mazati ledom - nešto malo pomogne.

----------


## navi

> Sad sam i ja zbunjena..Heparin zajedno sa Aspirinom-DA ili NE??  :? 
> Ja sam dobila Thrombo-Ass 50mg. to ovdje daju umjesto baby-aspirina.
> Ne znam dal da ga vec sad pocnem koristiti ili ne?? U ponedjeljak pocinjem sa Decapeptylom pa kad bi onda trebala uletiti sa Heparinom?
> 28.01.imam termin kod doca pa cu i sa njom vidjeti a nalazi od NK stanica ce biti gotovi tek pocetkom 2.mj.   pa do tada moram cekati sa planovima o dexu.
> Smije li se uopce Heparin koristiti sa Dexom i Aspirinom???


Cijelu proslu trudnocu sam koristila aspirin 100 + heparin, a prvih 11 tjedana i dex. Moja beba je zdrava i sada bezbrizno spava u svojem kreveticu.

----------


## navi

> ja koristim andol 100 + heparin (fragmin), pa valjda mi to ne bi bilo propisano da je stetno???  
> Btw cure koje se pikate ima li koji trik da se izbjegnu ovi podljevi-modrice kod tog fragmina... noge su mi ko u profesionalne narkomanke a nije bas ni bezbolno


Nakon svake inekcije imaj pored sebe led (koristila sam onaj u plastici za prijenosne frizidere). Znaci inekcija, obrisati vatom namocenom u alkohol (ravni kolutici, kao za skidanje sminke), na to krpa, led u plastici i krpa da ti se ne smrzne ruka. Drzati na mjestu uboda 10-tak min.
To su mi preporucile curke sa americkih foruma i ovdje mi nisu vjerovali da se svaki dan pikam, pogotovo sestre dok sam lezala u bolnici, nakon njihovog sam "tretmana" uvijek bila sva plava  :/

----------


## lilium

Ako doktor kaze da treba (npr. kod LACa, ACLa, dokazanih problema s koagulacijom) tada male doze aspirina + heparin = DA 
To je priznata terapija, vec se duze vrijeme koristi!

Koliko vidim jedino se upozorava da treba biti svjestan da aspirin prelazi kroz posteljicu i zbog toga paziti da se ne prelaze male doze koje propise lijecnik, te odmah informirati lijecnika ako se pojavi krvarenje iz nosa, neobjasnjive modrice i sl. Te da je kod duze upotrebe heparina dobro provjaravati gustocu kostiju.

----------


## bebomanka

*navi* KRASNO!   :Zaljubljen:   Drago mi je za tebe!
Pa moze li se taj Heparin pikati i negdje drugdje osim u noge??Meni noge nisu jaca strana-mislim,ima jos nekih ostataka misica i mladih dana pa mi djeluju pretvrdo za pikanje   :Grin:  

I jos jedna friska Heparin trudnica..*nellyxy*  :D

----------


## nellyxy

fragmin ide subcutano, dakle kao recimo gonal, opcije: trbuh, bedra, nadlaktice......dakle ne u debelo meso

----------


## bebomanka

Ma super!! Moj trbuh sve podnasa!!  :D

----------


## Lidali

I ja sam, kao i navi, bila pod dexom do 12. tjedna, a do 24. na heparinu i andolu 100. 
Koristila sam i kalcij 1000 + magnezij+D vit. kao preventivu zbog osteoporoze.

I moj mali komad  :Heart:   je zdrav i trenutno spava...

Sretno cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nabla

Dakle, dex + heparin + andol bi mogla biti dobitna kombinacija   :Smile:  

Cestitke mamama i novoj trudnici    :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Nabla,
sa dexametazonom se odmicemo od terapija za trombofilijske probleme u smjeru imunoloskih problema (filozofija NK stanica i upalnih stanja, no tu spadaju i pozitivni LAC i ACL), ako do sada nisi najbolje pogledaj malo i temu: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0

 :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Lilium, znam, razmisljala sam ja i o imunoloskim faktorima gubitka ploda i iz tog razloga proistice razmisljanje o dexu, iako mozda najverovatniji razlog mojih spontanih lezi u kvaliteti jajnih stanica (bilo u kohorti ili tokom dovrsavanja II mejoticke deobe u toku ovulacije) s obzirom na gestacionu starost gubitka i na cinjenicu da mi je rezerva smanjena. Kako ni u Bg-u a ni kod vas nije moguce proveriti prisustvo NK stanica u uterusu, a i nemamo "Duica", razmisljam "dex ne moze odmoci". 
Osim pozitivnih LaC i aCL (kod mene je to OK), potencijalni uzrok povisenja NK stanica moze lezati i u postojanju suptilnih endometrioticnih zarista koji se ne moraju videti na LPSC. I eto, nabla krenula u stvaranje "detaljnog ratnog plana"   :Laughing:  

 :Heart:

----------


## lilium

nabla, sretno s planom i napadom na vise frontova! 
Meni je utoliko lakse/teze sto u trecem slucaju imam dokazanu meioticku gresku (trisomija), no svakako da me i pored toga kopka koja je vjerojatnost da mi se to desilo sva tri puta ...
 :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Problem kvalitete js gde je uzrok u ovulaciji (neadekvatan skok LH) trebalo bi da moze da se iskontrolise, razmisljam, uzimanjem pregnila koji nadomescuje potencijalni neadekvatni LH "surge". 
Ja sam krenula logikom, obe trudnoce su otisle u isto vreme- mora da imaju zajednicki uzrok. Mozda trombofilije i imunologija nisu karte koje su mi dodeljene ali me nista ne kosta da se pravim da to jesu uzroci pa da na vreme preveniram njihovo delovanje.

Od srca zelim tebi i ostalim curama da ovoliko mozganje i traganje urodi plodom i da jednog dana mozemo s ponosom da kazemo da smo se lavovski izborile za svoje dete (decu).   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

*Nabla,lilium,Lidali i ostale Heparinke*  :Love:  krecem vasim stopama....  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

I ja sam sada koristila aspirin 100 + fragmin od pozitivne bete i decortin 5 mg (odgovaraara dozi od 0,75 dex-a).
Malo me sad zaintrigiralo ovo sa krvarenjem pa samo da mi lilium malo potvrdiš ili me ispraviš.
Ako mi se pojavilo krvarenje (lagano prije spontanog) da li sam možda trebala prekinuti aspirin i fragmin ili samo jedno s time da je na UZV uočen (nakon pojave krvarenja) hematom?
Isto tako dobro je znati da treba pojačano uzimati Ca+Mg zbog osteoporoze (nogu sam strgala prije kombinacije aspirina i fragmina a i provjerila sam nivo Ca u krvi i to je bilo OK).

----------


## lilium

uporna,
pravi odgovor moze dati samo dr. no ovako kao amater mislim da se u takvim slucajevima terapija ne prekida - hematomi i raznorazna sitna krvarenja se javljaju u dosta ranih trudnoca (koliko se sjecam u raznoraznim izvorima spominju da je to zbog "spajanja" ploda, zbog upalnih procesa raznoraznih uzroka u decidui te iz tko jos zna kojih razloga) kod puno zena sve dobro prodje i hematom se razidje, a aspirin i heparin bi bas trebali pomoci da se na tom spoju majka i dijete kod zena za koje je dokazano da imaju "guscu" krv i jacu sklonost ugruscima ne stvaraju i ne nakupljaju ugrusci, da cirkulacija dobro funkcionira i sl.

Sretno svima!

----------


## uporna

lilium   :Love:

----------


## mu

Najmanje dvije vrste antitijela mogu biti uzrok pobacaja :
1.ANA.
2. radi se o antifosfolipuidnim antitijelima, odnosno LAC i antikardiolipinu (aCL, ACA) koja su najjace povezana s autoimunim pobacajima. 
Terapija ponavljanih spontanih pobacaja je obicno u pocetku heparin i/ili aspirin, uz eventualno ukljucivanje dexamethasona, o kojem dr. imaju oprečno mišljanje...... odnosno imunosupresivne terapije a to je pronizon

tak bi to valjda bila čarobna formula za uspjeh????? :?

----------


## slap

Pozdrav svima,htijela bih vam postaviti par pitanja vezana uz heparin!Ukupno sam izgubila tri trudnoće,imala sam dva misseda i jedan blighet ovum!Napravila sam sam sve dosta pretraga,svi su nalazi uredni osim šta sam homozigot za PAI 1 4G/4G,navjerojatnije ću morati primati te heparin injekcije!Mene ako netko zna,dali se on prima prije trudnoće ili kad test pokaže plus!S obzirom na habitualne pobačaje ,dali ću morati biti u bolnici i primate te injekcije!Nisam još bila s nalazima kod doktora jer sam tek nedavno dobila nalaze i čekala sam nalaze karigrama mene i supruga,za koje sam jučer telefonski saznala da su uredni!Moj primarni ginekolog mi je rekao da ću najvjerojatni morati primati heparin,pa me zanima vaše iskustvo sa heparinom,pomozite! :?

----------


## slap

Oprostite zbog gramatičkih grešaka,malo sam se žurila dok sam pisala!  :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

*slap* vecina doktora prepisuje heparin tek od pozitivne bete a buduci da si ti vec dolazila do tog stupnja,vjerujem da ces ga tako i spricati.
Nama,koje jos nikada nismo uspjele doci do pozitivne bete, bilo bi preporucljivo pocet ga spricati na dan nakon punkcije..
Kako god tvoj doc odluci,vjerujem da ce biti ispravno..SRETNO!

----------


## mu

mislim da je meni rekao dr da ide heparin poslije punkcije, a kad točno, jel od transfera ili od punkcije isti dan...neznam....valjda će se javiti netko tko je već bio u postupku..mene tek slijedi takav protokol

----------


## fjora

dan poslije transfera

----------


## bebomanka

> heparin (opbično preventivne doze) dan nakon aspiracije ili nakjasnije dan prije ET-a. Pod preventivnim dozama mislimo na 2x5000IU običnog heparina ili 1x2500 IU Fragmina, ondnosno Clexana.


To je bio odgovor dr.Radoncica na moje pitanje o heparinu..
Zato kazem...ovisno o doktoru a vjerojatno i stanju u kojem se nalazimo..  :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

drage moje evo ja se bodem već tri dana.....

samo da pitam... da li vi istiskujete zrak iz fraksiparina???

----------


## mačkulina

> Dr.Radoncic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  heparin (opbično preventivne doze) dan nakon aspiracije ili nakjasnije dan prije ET-a. Pod preventivnim dozama mislimo na 2x5000IU običnog heparina ili 1x2500 IU Fragmina, ondnosno Clexana. 
> 
> 
> To je bio odgovor dr.Radoncica na moje pitanje o heparinu..
> Zato kazem...ovisno o doktoru a vjerojatno i stanju u kojem se nalazimo..


to je onda 0,2 fraksiparina.

Evo upravo gledam...ja koristim dozu 0,6 ml Fraksiparina što je  5700 i.j.

----------


## bebomanka

> samo da pitam... da li vi istiskujete zrak iz fraksiparina???


Cuj.....uspjele smo odgonetnuti to pitanje sto se Fragmina tice a Fragmin i Heparin bi trebali biti isto...U slucaju Fragmina se *ne istiskuje zrak!*Provjeri za svaki slucaj kako se to radi sa Heparinom..
SRETNO!  :Love:

----------


## Lidali

Fraksiparin, Fragmin, Clexane ... sve isto - iz gotovih šprica *ne* istiskuje se zrak - kako je već napisala bebomanka

Nek ti je sa srećom!

----------


## mačkulina

evo sad zvala odjel i meni rekli da se istiskuje zrak. I frakisparinu ima zaista jako jako špuno zraka (više od trećine šprice) i da obavezno istisnem zrak ako ne želim unjeti kisik u tkivo što je valjda opasno.

e sad ko je tu lud?

----------


## Lidali

Onda istisni     :Razz:  

Jesi li provjerila što piše u uputama priloženima uz lijek?

----------


## mačkulina

> Onda istisni     
> 
> Jesi li provjerila što piše u uputama priloženima uz lijek?


nisam još dobila injekcije u kutiji. Jučer sam izašla iz bolnice i dali su mi samo 5 komada fraksiparina a danas moram ići u bolnicu sa uputnicom po još i tada ću dobiti originalna pakovanja...

pa ću pročitati....

a sad..dok toga nema...ko ćorava koka

----------


## lilium

otisla sam malo istraziti sto kazu na netu - na dosta mjesta sam pronasla upute za lovenox (izgleda da je "najpopularniji" na engleskom govornom podrucju pa ima i najvise uputa)- injekcije se daju u trbuh, u masno tkivo (kazu nikako u misice jer ostavlja modice) i za takvo davanje kazu da se ne istiskuje zrak:  
Q: May I inject anywhere other than the abdominal area?
A: No. LOVENOX® should be injected into the fatty tissue only, which is why the abdomen is the recommended injection site. It is important not to inject LOVENOX® into the muscle, as it can cause you to bruise, which can be uncomfortable.
...
Q: What should I do if there is an air bubble in the syringe?
A: Every syringe comes with a small air bubble. DO NOT expel the air bubble unless your doctor instructs you to adjust your dose. It’s safe to give yourself the injection, even with the air bubble.

Izvor: http://www.lovenox.com/consumer/pres...venox/faq.aspx

Na drugom mjestu, isto kod uputa za davanje u trbuh zena objasnjava:
"Air bubbles are ok and preferable..they help distribute the lovenox into the fat, so don't get rid of the air bubble. If you have to push out some because your dose is less than the syringe contains, gently tap the syringe against your hand to knock off the drip afterwards (don't touch the needle). "

mackulina, ako su tebi izricito rekli istiskivati zrak i davati u nogu, onda zrak istiskuj, no kod davanja u trbusno masno tkivo se izgleda to ne radi.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

I meni su ono kratko vrijeme koje sam uzimala rekli da se istiskuje zrak, tj. dvije različite sestre koje su me piknule rekle su da se obavezno istiskuje  :? 
*Slap*, *bebomanka*, i moja je dijagnoza na koncu habitualni pobačaji, ali Radončić mi reče da nema nikakve potrebe uzimati heparin, tj. fragmin prije pozitivne bete. Ako me je baš tako strah, rekao je da mogu od transfera, ali misli da do pozitivne bete kod mene hep ne bi imao nikakvoga utjecaja. 
Ja sam malo sumnjičava jer znam da se u mojoj zadnjoj trudnoći od početka plod nije razvijao, stalno je kasnio par milimetara, kasnila je UZ slika, otkucaji i nekako mislim da bi heparin tu onda mogao pomoći već od transfera.

----------


## mačkulina

evo dobila 30 injekcija.... sa uputstvima..

ali tu ne piše da se uopće daju u nogu već u trbuh.....

e sad me to totalno zbunilo i što drugo da zaključim nego:

1. ako se daje u trbuh u trbuhu (masno tkivo) nema kapilara pa se zrak ne istiskuje
2. ako se daje u nogu postoji opasnost da se može pogoditi žila pa se zato zrak istiskuje...

ma neznam ni sama što da mislim  :?

----------


## nikka

Cure mene zanima koliko prije ET-a bi bilo poželjno koristiti andol 100?
Ja sam mislila da bi ga počela ispijati nakon što mi ova M završi...isto me zanima da li se on smije piti za vrijeme M ili da napravim pauzu te dane?

----------


## vikki

*mačkulina*, nemam pojma, mislim da mi je bilo rečeno da se mogu davati u trbuh, ruku i nogu, a za istiskivanje zraka još nisam shvatila treba li ili ne i kada.

*nikka*, jel' ti MPO-ovac preporučio andol ili ga samoinicijativno uzimaš? Ja ga uzimam i za vrijeme M i nemam veća krvarenja nego inače (obilna su kako god okreneš). Meni je Luči rekao andol stalno, otkad sam krenula k njemu na dogovore (skoro godinu dana) i moram priznati da su otada D-dimeri, APTV (i možda još koji nalaz, ne znam napamet) dobri, a prije su bili izvan granica ref. vrijednosti (viši, čini mi se, ne sjećam se nakon hrpe pretraga).
 :Smile:

----------


## nikka

Da L. mi je rekao da ga mogu koristiti. Nikakve pretrage nisam radila.

----------


## vikki

Onda možeš nakon što M završi, ako se bojiš da ćeš imati jače krvarenje zbog toga. 
Sretno!!!   :Love:

----------


## nikka

Od sutra sam gutalica andola...nadam se da će biti ovaj put bingo  :Smile:

----------


## sky

> *mačkulina*, nemam pojma, mislim da mi je bilo rečeno da se mogu davati u trbuh, ruku i nogu, a za istiskivanje zraka još nisam shvatila treba li ili ne i kada.


Evo, prije poroda lezala sam 10 dana na Sv. Duhu na Patologiji trudnoce, i sestre su mi tamo davale Fragmin da se ne pikam sama. Istiskivale su zrak, kazu da se u tom smislu Fragmin ne razlikuje od drugih injekcija, dakle da zrak treba istiskivati. Moram napomenuti da im nisam bila prvi pacijent s Fragminom, odnosno da s njim imaju iskustva.

----------


## Isabel

> Dr.Radoncic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  heparin (opbično preventivne doze) dan nakon aspiracije ili nakjasnije dan prije ET-a. Pod preventivnim dozama mislimo na 2x5000IU običnog heparina ili 1x2500 IU Fragmina, ondnosno Clexana. 
> 
> 
> To je bio odgovor dr.Radoncica na moje pitanje o heparinu..
> Zato kazem...ovisno o doktoru a vjerojatno i stanju u kojem se nalazimo..


Hello, mene zanima ima li razlike izmežu Fragmina i Clexana, tj. da li svi jednako peku i često ostavljaju male podljeve?
Koji su povoljniji ili možda pokriveni od HZZO-a?
Da li su oba lijeka na istu foru tj. u jednokratnoj injekciji, ili postoji neki koji je u Penu?

Ja sam si davala Fragmin no fakat me jako pekao i jedva sam čekala skinuti se sa njega, a sad (ako Bog da ostanem T) ću se morati pikati tokom čitave trudnoće ako ju ostvarimo hopefully..
Pa si mislim da bar odaberem onaj koji manje peće i lakše se podnosi.

Ako ima tko iskustava sam tim lijekovima bila bi mu zahvalna    :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

1. Fragimin, Clexan, Fraxiparin... postoje razlike i to znatne.
Meni je prof. Đ objasnio razlike i u proizvođaču a i u sastavu. U Hrvatskoj e 5 proizvođača na snazi a meni i mojoj krvi najbolje odgovara Fraxiparin.
2. Očiti ju ne znaš pravilno ubosti kada ti ostavi podljev. Meni ništa ne ostavlja... :? 
3. svi su u jednokratnoj injekciji
4. svi su pokriveni od HZZO
5.ja imam iskustva i još tu neka cure.. svaki dan si dajem injekcije

----------


## Isabel

> 1. Fragimin, Clexan, Fraxiparin... postoje razlike i to znatne.
> Meni je prof. Đ objasnio razlike i u proizvođaču a i u sastavu. U Hrvatskoj e 5 proizvođača na snazi a meni i mojoj krvi najbolje odgovara Fraxiparin.


Koje su razlike? Koji je onda "najbolji" i najpreporučljiviji?

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Fragimin, Clexan, Fraxiparin... postoje razlike i to znatne.
> Meni je prof. Đ objasnio razlike i u proizvođaču a i u sastavu. U Hrvatskoj e 5 proizvođača na snazi a meni i mojoj krvi najbolje odgovara Fraxiparin.
> 
> 
> Koje su razlike? Koji je onda "najbolji" i najpreporučljiviji?
> 
> Hvala


draga ja ti ne znam.
Ja moram priznati ne znam na osnovu čega ih vaši doktori daju.

Prije uzimanja injekcija ja sam napravila kompletnu krvnu sliku, kopmletnu koagulaciju (d dimere, Fibrinogen, PV,APTV,TV, LAC) i na osnovu toga te moje tjelesne težine i visine i krvi dobila Fraksiparin.

Ne znam koje su razlike ali znam da nije za sve isto.

----------


## mačkulina

da li si ležala u bolnici prije određivanja terapije heparinom?

----------


## alida

Curke,
što mislite da li bi trebala uzimati heparin ili aspirin ili imunoglobulin prije embriotransfera, obzirom da imam povišena antitijela na štitnjaču? (TPO: 1198) :/ mislim, kolika je opasnost da zbog toga imam problema sa potencijalnom implantacijom?  :?

----------


## Isabel

> Curke,
> što mislite da li bi trebala uzimati heparin ili aspirin ili imunoglobulin prije embriotransfera, obzirom da imam povišena antitijela na štitnjaču? (TPO: 1198) :/ mislim, kolika je opasnost da zbog toga imam problema sa potencijalnom implantacijom?  :?


VIdim da si u Viliju. Najbiolje ti je pitati doktora, iako mislim da bi ti svakako rekao ako misli da ti trerba. No, slobodno ga nazovi i pitaj sve što te muči oko toga. Dobiti ćeš najbolji i najtočniji odgovor od njega i smiriti te   :Love:  !

Držim fige   :Kiss:  !

----------


## alida

Budem ga pitala, hvala ti 
Pusa  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam 2put radila IVF u Viliju, tako da vjerojatno imamo istog doktora. Također dam svaki puta dobila uputu za Fragmin i Andol 100, mislim da od 2 dana punkcije pa nadalje.

Ja sam ga uvijek pitala kaj god mi je padalo na pamet, mailom, sms-om, kako god. I uvijek mi odgovori   :Love:  .

----------


## alida

Isabel,
vidim da ti je IVF uspio :D   :Love:  , super - ČESTITAM, a jel bi mi mogla, ukoliko ti je uspjelo u Viliju, opisati cijeli postupak i impresije na pp?
Šaljem ti pusu  :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Isabel i alida, dijelimo istog (najboljeg) doktora!  :D   

Alida, meni dr. R. samo zbog antitijela na stitnjacu nije sugerirao Heparin. (U tom slucaju bi i sama terapija Euthyroxom trebala pomoci).

----------


## uporna

Povišena antitijela štitnjače se ne mogu sa ničim spustiti. To je na žalost tako ali je bitno da su ostali hormoni u granicama tj. da se održavaju euthyroxom u granicama.
Heparin ti tu ne igra ulogu.

----------


## alida

[quote="fritulica1"]Isabel i alida, dijelimo istog (najboljeg) doktora!  :D   

 :D  :D  :D u potpunosti potpisujem - uistinu imamo najboljeg doktora 8)

----------


## alida

> Povišena antitijela štitnjače se ne mogu sa ničim spustiti. To je na žalost tako ali je bitno da su ostali hormoni u granicama tj. da se održavaju euthyroxom u granicama.
> Heparin ti tu ne igra ulogu.


Uporna, pijem Eutyrox 100 i TSH mi je super (0,900) i ostali su mi hormoni u redu, valjda će sve biti u redu.
Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

da napomenem da sam izričito pitala dr. Đelmiša da li se zrak istiskuje rekao je NE u načelu NE ali pošto ste vi mačkulina nestručna osoba za davanje injekcija nije dobro ako si ubodete venu prilikom davanja injekcije i onda u nju uđe zrak.

Zato u vašemslučaju i u slučaju laičkog davanja bolje istiskivati zrak...

eto drage moje....

----------


## Isabel

Ja imam puno špekeca na buši, koji je deblji od same igle, pa mislim da nema šanse da ubodem venu na trbuhu.
Inaće, primjetila sam da otkad si ubrizgavam i zrakić koji je uvijek na kraju uopće nemam podljeve ni masnice, skoro ništa (jako, jako rijetko, i to nije ni blizu jakosti kako su bile prije dok sam izbacivala zrak - sad nekada samo malo žutkasto pordučje, 1-2 dana i nestane), samo milimetarska točkica uboda sljedeći dan (pikam se navečer), ali ni to svaki put.
Ja nastavljam sa zrakićem  :D dok god se pikam u trbuh, poslije ću vidjeti.

 :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Da se i ja nadovežem na ova davanja inekcija.
Meni je razlika između fragmina i fraxiparina u tome što iza fragmina su mi češće ostajale modrice i pekla me inekcija, a od fraxiparina mi ostane majušna modrica samo ako sam pogodila kakvu žilicu pa je izišlo malo krvi i ostane podljević.
Ali kako sam isprobavala i sa istiskivanjem zraka i bez, bolja je opcija bez istiskivanja zraka jer ako istisnem zrak, kada izvadim iglu zna mi na rupicu curiti van fraxiparin - ne sve ali jedan dio da. Kada ne istisnem zrak on očigledno napravi dodatno mjesta u tkivu da nema potrebe da izlazi van.
Pikam se u trbuh (šlaufasti dio koji je dodatno napuhan od utrogestana) jer su mi noge toliko prošarane žilama da ne znam u koji dio da se ubodem osim u stražnjicu  :Razz:

----------


## sretna35

dakle, ne treba istiskivati zrak.
ja, naime, otkako sam negdje pročitala da je jedna žena umrla jer je nekakav zrak iz inekcije krvotokom ušao u srce, očajnički istiskujem svaki ml zraka iz šprice

----------


## mačkulina

ja stalno istiskujem....

kakve sam sreće ubosti ću se u žilu i ući će mi zrak...

briga me... i bodem se u nogu..ne želim da se oko bebana ikakve grude kvrge, modrice rade...

----------


## beberonka

Primala sam heparin u trudnoci,jer sam 5 godina pre trudnoce imala tromboflebitis.To sam spomenula dr i odmah mi je u 7 mjesecu uveo heparin.Heparin mislim da je najskuplji pa ga rado zamjenjuju.Lezala sam i rodila u Rijeci i zakljucila da,  ko god da je  bio u opasnosti da joj se zgrusa krv,a to je recimo pri svakoj operaciji,il intervenciji,obavezno je bila na heparinu celu trudnoci i 30 dana nakon poroda.Heparin mi je,do poroda prepisivala ginekologica a nakon poroda  sam bila u panici jer onda recept pise obiteljski doktor,i on mi je predlozio nesto drugo ,jer se lakse nabavi? :Smile: davao mj emuz u ruku i to mi je nekako najprihvatljivije.U bolnici sam stalno imala modrice i peklo me je od prsta do glave,znala sam se tresti od bola..al mi je patronazna sestra rekla da ga zagrijem,jer se drzi uhladnjaku i od tad milina,i samo uz kozu,nesteti dojenju navodno :Smile: mislim kad se krene  sa heparinom u trudnoci onda ide tokom cele trudnoce i nako nje jos mislim30dana

----------


## mačkulina

vjerojatno si ti dobivala terapijske doze jer si imala već aktivnu trombofiliju.. tada se i daje čisti heparin ali u ogromnim dozama 12000 IU.

svima nama koje nismo dobile trombozu daju se male preventivne (ne terapisjke doze) niskomolekularnog heparina koji je u drugim jedinicama i od drugih proizvođača.

Ma bitno je da si rodila bebena, nebitno je što si primala. Prva priča da se je javila žena sa terapijskom dozom.. jer sve smo mi tu nekak preventivne (čini mi se da je meni doza nekako najveća 5700 IU a druge cure da imaju manju dozu ili mi se čini... - to ovisi i o mutaciji)

----------


## lilium

> mislim kad se krene  sa heparinom u trudnoci onda ide tokom cele trudnoce i nako nje jos mislim30dana


beberonka, super da je s bebom i s tobom sve dobro proslo!

koliko vidim ovakve terapije, poput tvoje kad se produzava i iza poroda, se cesce daju zenama koje su vec i ranije imale (ili dobiju tijekom trudnoce) epizode tromboze i sl, neki izvori tada savjetuju ici s terapijom i do 8 tjedana iza poroda; takodjer, koliko izvori kazu odluka lijecnika kada ici s heparinom, s kojim dozama i koliko dugo ovisi i o trombofilijskim epizodama koje je zena imala ili ima, genetskim sklonostima, trenutnim parametrima krvi...

----------


## Strike

Meni su danas stigli nalazi trombofilije,sve je u redu osim d-dimera koji iznose 721ug/l FEU. Dr.mi rekla da je to uredu pošto sam prošli mjesec bila stimulirana i da je to trenutan nalaz i da ga zanemarim.
Jel stvarno može pod stimulacijom tolko narasti?

----------


## zisu

Strike stvarno ne znam dal stimulacija utjece na rast dimera, jer ih tad nisam nikad kontrolirala, ali znam da je normala inace do 500, dok u trudnoci vrijednosti rastu pa kazu da je za II.tromjesecje normalno do 1000 i III. do 1500-1600. 
Tako mi je prosli tjedan objasnjeno u Petrovoj gdje sam bila hospitalizirana radi visokih vrijednosti dimera koji su dosli do 5600 unatoc dosadasnjoj terapiji te mi je dignuta doza fragmina na 5000 IJ s cime nastavljam do kraja. 
Mozes probat poslat upit dr R na http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/index.php.
Nadam se da ce ti se javit lilium ona se najbolje razumije.

----------


## Strike

*Zisu*,hvala na odgovoru. Nego,ja nisam vadila to u Zg nego tu kod nas na transfuziji i još mi napomenula da je to trenutan nalaz i neka se ne brinem. Probat ću dobiti uputnicu za Rebro i to sve još jedanput izvadit pa da vidimo. A koja se uopće daje terapija za to?

----------


## zisu

Ni ne moras na Rebro samo radi dimera, također ih kontroliram na transfuziji i da njihove vrijednosti se mijenjaju. Mozda da probas za 10-tak dana opet izvadit da vidis promjene. Inace ako vrijednosti budu rasle ili ostale povisene mozda da se obratis hematologu ili pitaj svog lijecnika za preporuku jer ipak su oni strucni.
Prije sam bila samo na terapiji andol 100, dok sam u ovom zadnjem stimuliranom postupku pocela preventivno s fragminom 2500 IJ dan nakon punkcije na preporuku lijecnika.

----------


## Strike

> Ni ne moras na Rebro samo radi dimera, također ih kontroliram na transfuziji i da njihove vrijednosti se mijenjaju. Mozda da probas za 10-tak dana opet izvadit da vidis promjene. Inace ako vrijednosti budu rasle ili ostale povisene mozda da se obratis hematologu ili pitaj svog lijecnika za preporuku jer ipak su oni strucni.
> Prije sam bila samo na terapiji andol 100, dok sam u ovom zadnjem stimuliranom postupku pocela preventivno s fragminom 2500 IJ dan nakon punkcije na preporuku lijecnika.


Mislila sam još napraviti i imunološke pretrage,nadam se da ću dobiti uputnicu. Htjela bi to sve riješiti do 11.mj.kad imam Mb. Znači,to se počinje piti ili davati injekcije nakon punkcije? Ne trebaju mjeseci da bi se sve normaliziralo?

----------


## bambolina

pozdrav!! i ja sam jedna od fragminki. pikam se već 4 mjeseca, ali danas se pojavila na mjestu uboda kvrga?? da li je to normalno? i čak mi još malo krv ide otuda?? :?  trebam se zabrinut ili ? hvala

----------


## mačkulina

> pozdrav!! i ja sam jedna od fragminki. pikam se već 4 mjeseca, ali danas se pojavila na mjestu uboda kvrga?? da li je to normalno? i čak mi još malo krv ide otuda?? :?  trebam se zabrinut ili ? hvala


moje su bile pune kvrga i bile su šljivik...
to je normalno.. moguće je crvenilo oko uboda.. znači to je mala infekcija.. ali bezazlena.
krv ti je curila jer si ubola u kapilaru

----------


## bambolina

mačkulina, hvala . evo danas je već bolje, ali mi je noga plaaaava!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## zlatica

ovdje već nitko nije davno svraćao....ali imam pitanje i nadam se da će mi netko odgovorit.
U sub.mi je najvjerojatnije ET a zbog spontanih i nalaza koji je pokazao sklonost trombofiliji trebalo bi u slj trudnoći koristiti heparin.Doc mi je rekao nakon poz bete ali ode čitam da čak i nakon transfera.Pomozite mi,onda kad da se krene?Sad sam zbunjena.

----------


## Pinky

cure (ako je ijedna jos ovdje aktivna) zanima me jeste li dobile fragmine/heparine na recept i kako (kod koga)?
ja se bodem vec 10. dana nakon et. i ako sam trudna trebati cu nastaviti. 20 inekcija sam kupila (za prvu ruku) ali neću više. em nema smisla ako mogu na recept, em su skupe...

----------


## TrudyC

Evo jedne od heparinki :Grin: ..dok ti se druge cure ne jave (mislim da vikki ima tu najviše iskustva) reći ću ti samo da je praksa da ti socijalni ginekolog  da recept/uputnicu koju ti nosiš u bolnicu - oni ti onda izdaju inekcije za cca mjesec dana i tako do kraja..naravno možda se praksa promijenila, ali najsigurniji odgovor dobit češ od svog primarnog ginića! Sretno i koristila ti meni heparin još cca 8 mjeseci

----------


## tuzna

cure,koliko vremena od stimulacije mora proci da bi se mogli vaditi svi ovi nalazi vezani za trombofiliju?

----------


## Boxica

> cure (ako je ijedna jos ovdje aktivna) zanima me jeste li dobile fragmine/heparine na recept i kako (kod koga)?
> ja se bodem vec 10. dana nakon et. i ako sam trudna trebati cu nastaviti. 20 inekcija sam kupila (za prvu ruku) ali neću više. em nema smisla ako mogu na recept, em su skupe...


*Pinky* ja sam ti jedan dan bila na obradi u Petrovoj (privatno dogovorila sa dr. Đ)...tamo su mi napisali potvrdu (na temelju mojih nalaza za nasljednu trombofiliju) koju svaki mjesec pokažem socijalnom ginu i on mi da uputnicu za ambulantno liječenje za Petrovu.
Odmah nakon što sam dobila potvrdu otišla sam sa njom u trudničku ambulantu i tamo naručila injekcije za mjesec dana. kad sam pri kraju (ostane mi recimo 6 injekcija) zovem telefonski i naručim Clexan te ga nakon par dan podignem sa uputnicom.
iskorištene injekcije u isto vrijeme odnesem na odjel kod sestara da ih odlože...

----------


## Pinky

uf, ja sam iz dalmacije. da li to znaci da sve moramo svaki mjesec u petrovu (koliko se ostaje na ambulantnom lijecenju, dan?) ili bi se to moglo odraditi u npr. splitskoj bolnici? znam da pitam previse i prerano (jos nemam potvrdu da sam trudna) ali sta cu, streber sam...

puno ti hvala na svim odgovorima draga boxice  :Heart:

----------


## Boxica

ovo što sam bila na obradi bila sam jedno prijepodne...
a uputnica za heparin je samo na ambulalantno liječenje ali se ništa ne ostaje...doneseš uputnicu i podigneš lijekove

S obzirom da si iz Dalmacije mislim da možeš najnormalnije otići u neku bližu bolnicu, ali to onda moraš kod njih provjeriti kako ide procedura...

ako imaš nalaze na trombofiliju, ne bi trebalo biti problema da već sad počneš dobivati injekcije na recept jer se to u postupcima uzima odmah iza ET
ja imam prirodnu trudnoću pa su čekali da čuju srčeko i onda sam počela sa terapijom...
neznam jesi li samoinicijativno napravila pretrage ili te neki gin uputio? pretpostavljam da nisi samoinicijativno počela uzimati injekcije...prema tome odi kod gina koji ti je to preporučio nek ti da potvrdu,
pa s tim kod socijalca po uputnicu i onda zovi bolnicu i pitaj za proceduru...

i ako je još što zanima, samo ti pitaj...drago mi je da mogu nekome pomoći...

mislim na tebe i želim ti +!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

imala sam uputnicu ginekologa na moje inzistiranje (za pretrage). inekcije nisam pocela samoinicijativno vec na dan et po preporuci mpo lijecnika. isti dan sam dosla doma i nasla u sanducicu genetske nalaze. zvala mpo dr. i nastavljam sa fragminom dok ne napravim test. a prvih 20 inekcija sam kupila navrat nanos jer sam se odmah trebala poceti bosti. petpostavljam da ću trebati sve srediti sa socijalnim ginekologom na osnovu nalaza. ma puno ti hvala, spasavas mi mozak!!! bila bi 300x nervoznija da na tebe nisam naisla  :Heart: 

btw taman gledam na vijestima novu aparaturu u citološko/patološkom labu u splitu, jednu od najboljih u europi wow

----------


## pera

Bok cure, imam jedno pitanje za vas iskusne heparinke. Zbog upaljene vene i povišenih fibrinogena i d-dimera uveden mi je clexan 0.4, koji primam unazad mjesec dana i moram ga uzimati još 6. tjedana iza poroda koji je bio 11.6. E sad, ja se sama bodem u bedro, i do sad sam imala reakcije poput hematoma. Ono što me počelo zabrinjavat je to što me je unazad tjedan dana područje uboda na obje noge počelo svrbiti i pojavile su se crvene fleke. Da li se to i vama dešava, je li to normalno ili je neka alergijska reakcija?

----------


## Boxica

> Bok cure, imam jedno pitanje za vas iskusne heparinke. Zbog upaljene vene i povišenih fibrinogena i d-dimera uveden mi je clexan 0.4, koji primam unazad mjesec dana i moram ga uzimati još 6. tjedana iza poroda koji je bio 11.6. E sad, ja se sama bodem u bedro, i do sad sam imala reakcije poput hematoma. Ono što me počelo zabrinjavat je to što me je unazad tjedan dana područje uboda na obje noge počelo svrbiti i pojavile su se crvene fleke. Da li se to i vama dešava, je li to normalno ili je neka alergijska reakcija?


ja sam na Clexanu 0,4 (isto se pikam u bedra)
mjesto uboda mi je crvena fleka, a oko nje ogromna masnica...

možda sad drugačije reagiraš jer ti tijelo ima malo drugačije hormone nego kad si bila trudna...najbolje da pitaš gina

----------


## pera

Čula sam se sa ginekologom i ispalo je da je to alergija na clexane  :Shock: . Schok. Nakon više od mjesec dana uzimanja, pojavila se alergija. Rekla mi je da odmah prekinem s terapijom, a kako je prošlo 3 tjedna od poroda da mi neće uvodit zamjenski lijek, jer kao više nije potrebno, 3 tjedna su dovoljna, a uz to da bi vjerojatno ispala alergična na ostale heparinske lijekove. 

Sad se ja pitam, da želim ponovnu trudnoću u životu, i da mi se pojavi opet isti problem, kako bi g uspjela rješiti ako sam alergičn na heparin. Jeli ima koja od vas sa sličnim iskustvom.

----------


## sweety

> ...
> Sad se ja pitam, da želim ponovnu trudnoću u životu, i da mi se pojavi opet isti problem, kako bi g uspjela rješiti ako sam alergičn na heparin. Jeli ima koja od vas sa sličnim iskustvom.


 Negdje na ovoj stranici sam našla info o tome što se koristi u slučaju netolerancije na heparin.
Potraži, trenutno nemam vremena čačkat, ako nađem prije tebe, postaću link.
http://www.fvleiden.org/ask/

----------


## vikki

> Sad se ja pitam, da želim ponovnu trudnoću u životu, i da mi se pojavi opet isti problem, kako bi g uspjela rješiti ako sam alergičn na heparin. Jeli ima koja od vas sa sličnim iskustvom.


Sumnjam da si alergična na sve vrste niskomolekularnih heparina. Pred nekih godinu dana, možda i više, sanja74 (valjda sam dobro zapamtila nick) je dobila takvu alergiju u trudnoći, provela je neko vrijeme u bolnici, promijenili su joj vrstu (clexan, fragmin, fraxiparin, ne sjećam se o čemu je bila riječ) i sve je bilo O.K. do kraja trudnoće, na onaj drugi nije imala alergiju.

----------


## Myra

vidim da vas dugo nije bilo na ovoj temi, a ja trebam hitnu pomoć! sutra idem prvi put u bolnicu po clexan. na uputnici mi piše samo ambulantno liječenje i nigdje ni glasa clexanu... Kako će tamo znati što mi trebaju dati, jer će to biti ok uputnica? Puno hvala

----------


## Pinky

meni je soc. gin. dala 2 uputnice: za ginekologa u bolnici i za dnevnu bolnicu. 
ginekolog u rodilištu (bolnici) mi je na osnovu nalaza trombofilije i preporuke mpo liječnika odobrio fragmine. onda sam sa tim nalazom i friško izvađenom krvi išla u dnevnu bolnicu gdje su mi naručili dozu inekcija za mjesec dana.
krvna slika mi je bila u redu (trombociti ti moraju biti ok i zato prije svakog izdavanja inekcija moram donijeti novu krvnu sliku) i sutradan sam došla predići 30 inekcija.

i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec.
p.s. ja sam ostala trudna iz 5. icsija, dobijam inekcije u bolnici tek od pozitivne bete, a do tada sam ih kroz postupke (od transfera do bete) sama kupovala.

----------


## Pinky

i da, na uputnici za dnevnu bolnicu ti TREBA pisati clexan i koji (meni piše fragmin 5000)

----------


## Alla

Poštovana, da li ste doijili ? Trenutno koristim Fragmin 5000 i rekli su mi da kada se porodim necu moci dojiti?  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

> Poštovana, da li ste doijili ? Trenutno koristim Fragmin 5000 i rekli su mi da kada se porodim necu moci dojiti?


Alla, pretpostavljam da si proguglala, ovo puse u uputstvu:


"Dojenje
Dalteparinnatrij se u malim količinama izlučuje u majčino mlijeko. Dosadašnjim je ispitivanjima utvrđeno da razine anti-Xa u majčinom mlijeku iznose 2 do 8% razina u plazmi (15 žena, 3. do 5. dana laktacije, 2 do 3 sata nakon supkutane primjene dalteparina). Nije vjerojatan antikoagulacijski učinak na dojenče.
Ne može se isključiti rizik za dojenče. Odluku o tome treba li nastaviti ili prekinuti dojenje ili nastaviti odnosno prekinuti liječenje Fragminom treba donijeti uzimajući u obzir korist dojenja za dijete i korist liječenja za majku."

Koliko ja znam, zene doje. 
Ipak, radi sigurnosti, kontaktiraj ginekologa/hematologa/klinickog farmakologa/farmaceuta/nekog od nabrojanih. 

Sretno!

----------


## Marijana1989

> Negdje na ovoj stranici sam našla info o tome što se koristi u slučaju netolerancije na heparin.
> Potraži, trenutno nemam vremena čačkat, ako nađem prije tebe, postaću link.
> http://www.fvleiden.org/ask/


postovana, davno ste pisali o ovome da li jos ima ovaj link negdje ne mogu ga naci hvala!!

----------


## ERA

Cure, je li vam se događalo da vam izađe nešto lijeka "van" na mjesto uboda?
Meni se danas to dogodilo prvi put i to prilična kap a vidim da je mrvicu ostalo u šprici. Jeste kad pokušale to s drugom injekcijom "nadomjestiti", vjerojatno je to glupa ideja jer je teško ocijeniti koliko doze treba ispustiti.

Mene je sad strah da će mi faliti lijeka i nezz sto da radim, možda da ujutro popijem jedan aspirin 100?

----------


## 1latica

Era, ne sekiraj se, ponekad koja kap ostane u šprici ili izađe.
Pokušaj nakon što se ubodes i injektiraš tekućinu pričekati 10ak sekundi prije nego izvuces iglu vani.

----------


## ERA

Aha, dobro to nisam znala, budem tako probala.  :Smile:  Tek sam si 3x dala injekcije pa još učim.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi li krenula kući?

----------


## ERA

Heeej stigla sam jučer kući.  :Smile: 
Prezivjela let i sve. Danas cu pokusati s mojom dr vidjetu kako ćemo kontrolirati krv radi tog heparina... A ako test bude pozitivan svakako bih se naručila i kod, ovdje već spominjanih, dr. Đelemiša

----------


## mašnica

Era koju mutaciju imaš? Ja PAI heterozigot a za to se navodno ne daje heparin...a iza mene 2 spontana i 2 ranije rođeno djece.

Jeste imale kakvih nuspojava, koje uopce mogu biti sto  kazu doktori?

----------


## lotus5

Može li se injekcije clexana kupovati bez recepta u ljekarni? (Imam nalaze gdje piše da moram uzimati clexan)

----------


## ki ki

Uz nalaz moze.

----------


## ERA

> Era koju mutaciju imaš? Ja PAI heterozigot a za to se navodno ne daje heparin...a iza mene 2 spontana i 2 ranije rođeno djece.
> 
> Jeste imale kakvih nuspojava, koje uopce mogu biti sto  kazu doktori?


Ajme, ja sam sad tek ovo vidjela. Dugo nisam otvarala ovu temu.
Masnice, vidim u potpisu + i čestitam ti od srca.

Ja imam PAI 4g/4g, i primjene na MTHFR 677 i F13A1.
Nakon svih pretraga sam, u jesen, bila kod spec.hematologa  i on mi je napisao preporuku za clexane ili fragmin u slučaju trudnoće ili ponovnog postupka potpomognute.

----------


## mašnica

Hvala!

----------


## JelenaJA

Zdravo ima li koga ovde?
Nosilac sam pai 4g5g hetero.
Koristim niskomolekularni 0.4
Sada sam 38 nedelja,nesto mi hematolog pominje da mozda trebam da prekinem pa posle porođaja da nastavim,ali nije ni on siguran bez konsultacije sa ginekologom.Zanima me da li je neka od vas prekidala pred porodjaj ili ne?Inace se radi i o vantelesnoj oplodnji.

----------


## eryngium

> Zdravo ima li koga ovde?
> Nosilac sam pai 4g5g hetero.
> Koristim niskomolekularni 0.4
> Sada sam 38 nedelja,nesto mi hematolog pominje da mozda trebam da prekinem pa posle porođaja da nastavim,ali nije ni on siguran bez konsultacije sa ginekologom.Zanima me da li je neka od vas prekidala pred porodjaj ili ne?Inace se radi i o vantelesnoj oplodnji.


Nisam prekidala, samo nastavila do cca mjesec dana iza poroda.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaJA

Hvala vam
A kako ste se porodila,prirodno?
Cula sam da se ne može dati epidural ako se uzima inekcija pre?
A hematolog pominje da moze doci mozda do većeg krvarenja kod porodjaja?

----------


## mašnica

Pa on bi to trebao znati zar ne? Mislim da kad se ide na porod taj dan kad krene se ne daje heparin nisam 100% sigurna ja planiram baš pitati svog hematologa idući tjedan pa mogu javiti. Ali svatko je slučaj za sebe i moraju doktori uputiti i dati detaljne korake.

----------


## JelenaJA

Da da,taj dan se ne daje.Samo što ja nisam vidovita pa ne znam kad ce porodjaj početi.Ali hajde videcu sutra u bolnici da li će mi nesto reci
Hvala vam

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam došla u "nedoba", kao hitnoća u 2 ujutro, bio je CR, ali su pričekali max koliko se moglo jer sam si dala clexan u 20h navečer. Rodila sam ujutro u 6h.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaJA

Hvala vam puno.Kod mene nije neka mutacija velika samo je taj PAI 4G5G
Pa se sve nadam da iako mi ga prekinu sada 2 nedelje do porodjaja da neće predstavljati neki problem,jer doktor koji mi je radio vto heparin mi je dao cisto preventivno,smatrao je da i ne mora ali hajde.Tako da me sada to i teši da ako se i prekine pre da neće biti nekih problema.

----------


## Jen

Pozdrav!
Evo i ja se pikam već 2 tjedna. Imam jedno tehničko pitanje. Naime, dok sam čekala da mi Petrova odobri heparin, u apoteci su mi prodali Clexane na temelju povijesti bolesti. Platila sam ga 280 kn i dogovorila se kad mi ga bolnici daju da ću im vratiti tu jednu kutiju, a oni meni novce. Međutim su mi u bolnici dali Inhixu (isti lijek samo drugi proizvođač) jer oni nemaju Clexane.
E sad u apoteci mi to naravno neće zamijeniti, a ginekolog mi ne može dati recept. 
Ima netko možda u sličnoj situaciji..ideju kakvu? 
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## mašnica

Pa nisu farmaceuti hematolozi i doktori. Jel znaju u bolnici da si uzimala clexane? I sad mijenjaš terapiju.

Što se tiče povrata novaca i zamjene mislim da tu više ne možeš ništa.

Da za Petrovu sam čula da se čeka komisija, u Vinogradskoj toga nema, bar ja nisam tako imala, dobila sam heparin odmah po preporuci ginekologa.

----------


## Argente

Ma farmaceut zna koji zamjenski lijek može izdati, to ne bi smio biti problem.
A zamjenu sam i ja prilično sigurna da ti sad neće izvršiti.

----------


## mašnica

Pa hematolog je taj koji određuje koje injekcije i u kojoj dozi će primati, sad ispada da je neko vrijeme uzimala jednu terapiju sad drugu. Po meni heparin nije baš za zezanciju. A i samo tako promjena. Ima ih više vrsti na tržištu.

----------


## Argente

Isto je to, aktivni sastojak je u oba ta lijeka isti, samo je marka drugačija. Farmaceut neće odrediti lijek i dozu koju pacijent treba uzimati, ali za odrediti zamjenski ne da je kvalificiran, nego mu je to jedna od osnovi posla  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Ginekologica mi je za vrijeme boravka u bolnici bila propisala Clexan 0,4, no u bolnici ga nisu imali pa su mi kao zamjenu davali Inhixu 0,4 a kad sam došla kući iz bolnice sam u ljekarni uzimala Clexane 0,4 kao što mi je prvotno bilo propisano. Sve je prošlo u redu.
Ovo za zamjenu u ljekarni vjerujem da se nažalost ne može izvesti kad nije riječ o "istom" lijeku.

----------


## LemonK

Pozdrav, nadam se da ima kojih aktivnih, zanima me kojem ste hematologu isle? I da li on propisuje heparin u slucaju trudnoce, doze i sl? Upravo mi dolaze nalazi od trombofilije, svaki dan je jedan novi na mailu i za sada imam protrombin II heterozigot, pai homozigot 4g/4g i mthfr homozigot. Do sada sam imala jednu urednu ivf trudnocu, porod i ostalo bez problema, sada sam nakon neuspjesnih fetova krenula sama detaljno sve vaditi, do sada nisam imala niti pobacaja, jedino jednu biokemijsku... Uglavnom posto planiram jos jednu trudnocu pretpostavljam da trebam naci nekog dobrog hematologa koji ce me pratiti? Ili to sve moze i gin?

----------


## mašnica

Hemtaolozi prepisuku heparin. Ja idem u Vinogradsku kod dr. Rinčića. Na heparinu sam od pozitivnog testa. Da, on prepisuje i doze.

----------


## LemonK

Koliko cesto onda morate ici njemu?
Koje mutacije vi imate?

----------


## mašnica

Pai heterozigot i mthfr homozigot. Rekao mi hematolog da to nisu mutacije za heparin ali s obzirom na 2 spontana i preporuku ginekologa da uzimam heparin on se s njim slozio. U pocetku sam dolazila svaki 2.tjedan (2 dolaska) i onda 1x mjesecno. Mislim i da je i jedan dolazak bio nakon tjedan dana, pa nakon 2 tj i sada 1xmj.

----------

